# Auto-Trail TV Remote. 2010



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

My TV remote has a faulty "enter" button. Does anyone know where I could get a replacement. I have tried Autoleads who supplied Auto-Trail with the units and I have also bought a universal remote but as yet I cannot find the Remote code number.

The receiver is a MOBILE DIGITAL TV, item AVDIG-AT. Fitted to a Savannah 2010 with a 15" drop down monitor.

Regards,

Al
sennen523.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you have an "All for One" after market remote there is a procedure to identify the relevant code in the instructions. It is time consuming but it has worked for me in the past!

If it's not an All For One then I can't help


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

We are back from Spain now, so in a better situation to sort out my faulty remote.

I have tried Auto-Trail and their original suppliers but parts are no longer available!!!


Just wondered if anyone has a remote they no longer use, dealers or private, which I gladly would pay for, plus postage etc.


The receiver is Freeview AVDIG-AT. Mobile Digital Receiver. Fitted to a 2010 Auto-Trail Savannah.

The remote is cheap and "nasty" approx. 100mm X 70mm X 10mm.

Regards,

Al.
sennen523.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a "one for all" remote but no instructions for it. If you can find some instruction on the internet and are interested in my remote PM me, does a fiver (+ postage) seem reasonable?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If only a single button is faulty the most likely cause is just dirt between the contacts. It's an easy cure to split the remote casing apart (take batteries out first) then the rubber bit with the buttons moulded in will just peel off. Clean the back of the buttons and also the contacts on the circuit board with a cotton bud soaked in alcohol or similar solvent. I can almost guarantee it'll work OK when you put it back together again.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Mrplodd,

Thanks for your kind offer. I bought a universal remote in Spain with instructions in Spanish, (translated with Google translate) but still can't get to work.

I will try gaspodes suggestion, thanks anyway.

Regards,
Al
sennen523.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Might be the head unit rather than the remote thats defective then????


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Our TV remote on our 2009 Auto Trail Apache was mislaid completely in November and by providing Auto Trail with our vehicle details and identifying which remote control we needed they were able to supply. We never phone them, always email; supply a photo if possible and to date have never had a problem obtaining replacement items. Perhaps try them again?


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi VenturerDave,

I sent an email to Auto-Trail yesterday. They bought all the spares from the supplier last year but have sold them all now. You must have been one of the lucky ones!! Thanks for your help anyway.

Thanks Gaspode, I've got the enter button working now with your suggestion.

I cleaned the switch with Maplins contact cleaner and also put a small piece of tin foil under the button as the underside was damaged. Seems to work fine now. Thanks.

For some reason the Universal Remotes cannot find the code, so have given up with that idea!!

Regards 
sennen523.


----------

